
The farm of the future is in Philadelphia - jsherman76
http://technical.ly/philly/2016/02/03/metropolis-farms-south-philly-vertical-farming/
======
sharemywin
“My vision,” Griffin said, “is to have communities start to embrace and use
our open source technology to create small farms everywhere so that people can
enjoy fresh produce year round at a fraction of the cost and with lower energy
consumption than traditional farms.”

Then, go to their website and it's all proprietary this and proprietary that.

